# shooting and trapping of feral cats in Michigan



## jrose

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Finalized the adoption yesterday. In true cat fashion Sam didn't seem to care.
> 
> View attachment 246164


What if sam was a rat?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

You work for PETA? A boy is a fish is a man is a rat type thing?


----------



## U D

Aaronjeep2 ..."a demestic cat or dog"... Feral cats are not "demestic" they are Feral.


----------



## ibthetrout

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I guess I came off pretty strong I'll kill animals like yotes skunks and **** I won't eat them but I do skin them and they get fed to the hawks bc they mess with my dog I just don't see the point of killing feral cats I mean what damage do they do to your property what harm do they do to you.i honestly hate cats but I'd never kill a demestic cat or dog just not right.


The ones I have had on my property in the past liked to eat song birds, rabbits and even once I swear one had a small pheasant. What I don't like is that with a dog it's suppose to be on a leash and not allowed to roam, but for some reason it's ok by law for someone's cat to roam all over my property. Well, I'm not ok with that and think the laws should change. Thing is, it's a lot harder to change the law than it is to silently take care of the problem.


----------



## mark.n.chip

ibthetrout, I agree. Why does my dog have to be on a leash but not the neighbors cats. Plus why is my dog required to be licensed in my county but not my neighbors cats. Why do I have to cleanup after my dog when he poops in the neighbors yard but the cat can crap in the window flower box while we watch and the neighbors doesn't have to cleanup? Sorry about that rant but cats are ONLY good for moving target practice..


----------



## DecoySlayer

mark.n.chip said:


> ibthetrout, I agree. Why does my dog have to be on a leash but not the neighbors cats. Plus why is my dog required to be licensed in my county but not my neighbors cats. Why do I have to cleanup after my dog when he poops in the neighbors yard but the cat can crap in the window flower box while we watch and the neighbors doesn't have to cleanup? Sorry about that rant but cats are ONLY good for moving target practice..


Cats roaming in my yard would be the primary reason that I would buy a suppressor, if I had the money to do it.


----------



## TSS Caddis

Cat people tsk tsk tsk.

I hate the premise of "I have an outdoor cat"

I don't believe there is any legal standing for a free ranging cat. If you fox or **** trap, you catch them all quick.


----------



## TK81

TSS Caddis said:


> Cat people tsk tsk tsk.
> 
> I hate the premise of "I have an outdoor cat"
> 
> I don't believe there is any legal standing for a free ranging cat. If you fox or **** trap, you catch them all quick.


I've trapped them before, not difficult. We like to keep a barn cat around to keep the mice and rats away. Once in a while, another "Tom" will move in and start fights with our adopted transient. I just relocate them. Have a hard time pulling the trigger on something I'm not going to eat...(unless it is a marsupial or a rodent).


----------



## perchyanker

TSS Caddis said:


> Cat people tsk tsk tsk.
> 
> I hate the premise of "I have an outdoor cat"
> 
> I don't believe there is any legal standing for a free ranging cat. If you fox or **** trap, you catch them all quick.


 You don't need to be fox or **** trapper. Live trap and a 30 cent can of cat food. (3 for $1 @ dollar general) I got a $35 total investment and have eliminated 5 in the last 2 weeks. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...lease-live-animal-trap-pack-of-2?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## ibthetrout

I use to have a rule with one of the neighbors cat. When it got caught in my live traps (set by the chicken coop) it was mandatory 24 hours stay. Kind of like drunks at the county pokie! That cat was stupid!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I had one when we were trapping raccoons, got into the live trap and was spitting and hissing and destroyed the yard under the trap. Next day he was in the trap, growled a little and the lawn was a little torn up. Third day he was curled up in a ball sleeping and I had to shake him awake, and he was in no hurry to get out of the trap. I guess he figured a free sucker was worth a night in the pokey.


----------



## TSS Caddis

A fun read is googling cat trapping. Hilarious reading forums where someone has an "outdoor cat" and gets mad when their neighbor live traps it and takes it to the pound.


----------



## Thirty pointer

When I was a kid the cat lady down the road had 70 cats animal control took 60 of them .I guess she wanted the rest for breeding stock .


----------



## oldforester

interesting information:

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/world/americas/guantanamo/article141813974.html


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Frozen tuna is the best bait. They all sit around waiting on it to unthaw


----------



## Drake

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I had a whole Chicken carcasses on the counter the dang thing pulled it off threw it on the ground and ate half of it bones and all.


So why do you still have the cat?
Dave


----------



## Aaronjeep2

Drake said:


> So why do you still have the cat?
> Dave


I don't actually just got rid of it Thursday. Took it to the girlfriends farm.


----------



## Drake

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I don't actually just got rid of it Thursday. Took it to the girlfriends farm.


I hope it will just catch mice instead of rabbits, song birds, pheasants and young turkey.
Please ask her to feed it well and hope for the best.
Thanks,Dave


----------



## Liver and Onions

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I don't actually just got rid of it Thursday. Took it to the girlfriends farm.


I hope you buried it there.

L & O


----------



## JVoutdoors

one suburban home I had, someone had a cat that they allowed to roam and I witnessed it hunting at my place, found evidence of dead rabbits and birds in my yard on multiple occasions. 22 subsonics work well. S,S,S. A week later someone put up a flyer on poles in the neighborhood looking for their missing house cat that "got loose". If you are going to have pets, you need to keep track of them.


----------



## piketroller

Those who advocate the 3S method on this thread or others are forgetting to follow through with S number 3.


----------



## Spartan88

A cat on my property is someone's pet, they get a pass from me. They wont get that pass from a coyote though...


----------



## Thirty pointer

Spartan88 said:


> A cat on my property is someone's pet, they get a pass from me. They wont get that pass from a coyote though...


I have live trapped some pets that would scratch your eyes out given the chance .Best option is to keep cats at home with a litter box .If you love them you will do it for them .KEEP DOGS AND CATS AT YOUR HOME .


----------



## growninmi

My father had a cat roaming his property for past month or two..Unsure of pet or feral. Noticed cat was pregnant. My dad passed few weeks ago, and about two weeks ago we noticed fat cat not so fat.

Yesterday was at the house and realized there was a kitten laying in flower garden next to house. No shelter or cover of any sort except overhang I suppose...

Needless to say my 15 year daughter wasn't gonna allow this kitten to stay there. Unsure if mom cat is even around, as no one is there much at house, so kitten came home. Guessing it's two weeks or so. 

Hate on me if you may, but leaving the kitten in the open seemed wrong, so if it survives bottle feeding and a few weeks, we plan to keep it.
Goes against what my grandfather always said " best thing to do for a kitten is plant it in garden so you can watch it grow"

And some pics to boot lol


----------



## Thirty pointer

Who could hate a baby kitten as long as you keep it as a pet in your own home ?


----------



## 6Speed

Thirty pointer said:


> I have live trapped some pets that would scratch your eyes out given the chance .Best option is to keep cats at home with a litter box .If you love them you will do it for them .KEEP DOGS AND CATS AT YOUR HOME .


Same thing happens when you put people in a cage. Is probably be a scratcher myself. Hey, I was out chasing girl cats and stopped for a quick snack. I'd never seen that party store there before but I was hungry....than Slam. The door shuts and I'm trapped. I'd be mad as hell too!

Cages are used for torture all the time but waterboarding works better, faster...


----------



## ibthetrout

I have a neighbor that calls me whenever he has a varmint he needs to get rid of. He called the other day to say he had a cat that has been sticking it's head in the doggy door and growling at his cat. He asked me to trap and relocate it. Unfortunately I told him no can do, not going to make his problem someone else's problem. Now if I catch that cat in my chicken run all bets are off. It is probably someones pet, but you know our lame laws here, no requirement for a cat to be on a leash or to have a collar with owners name. Cats and dogs should fall under the same rules.


----------



## 6Speed

Now here's a nice trap and something that needs trapping worse than cats...


----------



## Thirty pointer

6Speed said:


> Same thing happens when you put people in a cage. Is probably be a scratcher myself. Hey, I was out chasing girl cats and stopped for a quick snack. I'd never seen that party store there before but I was hungry....than Slam. The door shuts and I'm trapped. I'd be mad as hell too!
> 
> Cages are used for torture all the time but waterboarding works better, faster...


Nope kitties are kitties they will love you to death but please keep them at home .


----------



## Spartan88

Thirty pointer said:


> I have live trapped some pets that would scratch your eyes out given the chance .Best option is to keep cats at home with a litter box .If you love them you will do it for them .KEEP DOGS AND CATS AT YOUR HOME .


I agree, but when city folks move to the woods they have to learn the ways of the song dog. Coyotes gotta eat too.


----------



## capper

growninmi said:


> My father had a cat roaming his property for past month or two..Unsure of pet or feral. Noticed cat was pregnant. My dad passed few weeks ago, and about two weeks ago we noticed fat cat not so fat.
> 
> Yesterday was at the house and realized there was a kitten laying in flower garden next to house. No shelter or cover of any sort except overhang I suppose...
> 
> Needless to say my 15 year daughter wasn't gonna allow this kitten to stay there. Unsure if mom cat is even around, as no one is there much at house, so kitten came home. Guessing it's two weeks or so.
> 
> Hate on me if you may, but leaving the kitten in the open seemed wrong, so if it survives bottle feeding and a few weeks, we plan to keep it.
> Goes against what my grandfather always said " best thing to do for a kitten is plant it in garden so you can watch it grow"
> 
> And some pics to boot lol
> View attachment 302426
> View attachment 302427
> View attachment 302428


Your Grandfather was right - should have taken his advice. Kittens are cute but then they grow up and are cats.


----------



## DecoySlayer

There needs to be a tax on cats, just like there is on dogs.


----------



## 6Speed

DecoySlayer said:


> There needs to be a tax on cats, just like there is on dogs.


I agree but why stop there. How about chickens and goats.


----------



## DecoySlayer

6Speed said:


> I agree but why stop there. How about chickens and goats.



It depends on the purpose of the goats and chickens. If one has a pet chicken, one should pay the pet tax, unless it is a "comfort chicken". There should not be a tax on "comfort animals", they should be considered a medical expense and be tax deductible.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

New kitten apparently identifies as laundry. I think "he's" still pissed that we made him gender neutral.


----------



## Downsea

Far Beyond Driven said:


> New kitten apparently identifies as laundry. I think "he's" still pissed that we made him gender neutral.
> View attachment 302586


Hahaha Gender neutral does it!


----------



## capper

6Speed said:


> I agree but why stop there. How about chickens and goats.


Why tax chickens and goats? They are raised for food just like cattle and hogs and they aren't taxed - and besides - in this country - very few people eat p - Oh - I meant cats.


----------



## DecoySlayer

capper said:


> Why tax chickens and goats? They are raised for food just like cattle and hogs and they aren't taxed - and besides - in this country - very few people eat p - Oh - I meant cats.



A lot of people eat at "Panda Express" .


----------



## growninmi

capper said:


> Why tax chickens and goats? They are raised for food just like cattle and hogs and they aren't taxed - and besides - in this country - very few people eat p - Oh - I meant cats.


Split personality...hate cats but love p...


----------



## capper

growninmi said:


> Split personality...hate cats but love p...


A common, but thankfully, not a fatal disorder.


----------



## hypox

I've seen 2 dogs running deer twice in the last week on my property.


----------

